# Forge/Revo trial at GTi Int



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

As per the main forum Forge/Revo have kindly offered to again be available to give the revo forge trial to any TT present on the day for free.

Come on folks lets fill the pitch and experience what the car can do

?before and after sprint runs anyone??


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

> ?before and after sprint runs anyone??


 : : : : : : : : : : : :


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry to hijack - I flashed a TTR, plate S11NNY mear slough yesterday - got smile back was it u - about 200 meters from the PAGANI DEALER ?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Can I just ask. What if you crashed your car when you were on the Trial mode and had neglected to tell your insurers?


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

I think you'd have to hope the trial timed out before the insurance company got hold of the car


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Just call them have the increase and when the trial has finished tell them u have reverted back to stock.

So who increases insurance b4 modding,i would of thought that most would have an upgrade then inform insurance :-/ unless u know otherwise of course


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> So who increases insurance b4 modding,i would of thought that most would have an upgrade then inform insurance unless u know otherwise of course


Erm, no. I ring them (well, my broker) and tell them what I'm planning to have done and when, they tell me if there will be a premium change, and I fax the broker the invoice from the mod just so they can never say they didn't know exactly what I had done!

Having the mod and then telling the broker leaves you with a window of time that your insurance is invalidated for, and if you don't know if there is a premium change or even if your insurer will accept the mod...

Cheers, Clive


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I think they would be just an unimpressed that you were using your TT in a "motorsport" event... most insurers will NOT cover you without a larger excess and a premium increase..... That's why most guys get track day insurance!

Saying all that, you'd have to be pretty damn stoopid to crash your TT driving in a straight-line  ;D



> Can I just ask. Â What if you crashed your car when you were on the Trial mode and had neglected to tell your insurers?


----------

